# First Meeting for 2014



## Andyd (26/2/14)

G'day folks,

Just a callout for anyone interested in coming along tonight, we have out first meeting for the year, at which we have a special guest, Simon Walkenhorst  from Hargeaves Hill Brewing Co. coming by to have a chat about sensory analysis of beer. Should be a really interesting discussion.

We're also putting on a BBQ for members (and anyone joining up of course).

Hopefully we'll see you all tonight!

Date: Wednesday, 26th February 2014
Time: 7:30pm 
Venue: Factory 11, 12 Edina Rd,
Ferntree Gully 3156
(Melways K11)
Map: Click Here

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## Nullnvoid (26/2/14)

Really interested in coming to this club, but can't make it tonight. Hopefully next month I'll be able to come and see what it's all about!


----------



## idzy (26/2/14)

Trying to get there Andy. Hopefully see you tonight. Cheers


----------



## Asha05 (27/2/14)

I went along last night for the first time. A very good bunch of people with a huge amount of knowledge and passion for beer. Looking forward to the next meeting, hopefully with a beer of my own to get some feedback on.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/2/14)

Good meeting last night.

Snags on the barbie

Really interesting to hear Simon from Hargreaves Hill talk.

As always - I learn a little more every time I go.

and HOPS.......


----------



## idzy (27/2/14)

Yeah was really good. My first meeting. Not sure if I was introduced Paul, will have to say hello next time!


----------



## Woostyle (27/2/14)

Great meeting and nice to meet a few of you guys, it was very welcoming for a noob.

Looking forward to meeting some more people next meeting.

John


----------



## Andyd (27/2/14)

It was great to see so many new faces last night - I hope everyone enjoy's the hops (my hands still have hop resin ingrained in them...). 

Cheers, and see you all next month!

Andy


----------



## GalBrew (27/2/14)

Sounds like I missed a great meeting! Will endeavour to return next month (I blame the baby.....)


----------

